# Question about Hospital jobs.



## rmurthy (Aug 16, 2012)

My Name is Rashmi and i am searching for the Medical Coding job from past two months in Houston.
i am trying to get CPC-H done this year and have 4 and a half years of Coding experience in Emergency and Cardiology Specialist clinic. i have applied for jobs in Medical Hospitals &  clinics , but have not got any calls yet. it is very hard to keep up my Confidence level.
can anyone suggest me by giving some tips on Resume. i feel it is my Resume which is lacking some points.
will be gr8 if anybody suggests, Appreciate in advance.

Thanks.
Rashmi.


----------



## Ipsha (Aug 29, 2012)

*Advice from fello coder*

Hi Rashmi! If you want to work in a hospital you don't have to have a CPC H , seems like you have good experience. Go for it and don't loose hope!


----------

